# Blackberry Pearl



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

OK, I broke down and got one of these phones... Works great when I am outdoors, but indoors the signal strength SUCKS.

Is there anything I can do to increase signal strength when I am indoors? Do those "antenna boosters" really work, and are they worth the money?

I don't want to return the phone, but my old phone h6315 didn't have problems.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

No they don't work. If the equipment in the area has a weak signal that is all you are going to get. The commercial boosters do work, but they cost a lot of money. Call your phone provider and tell them the signal in your area is terrible to see if there is anything they can do.


----------

